

Adventures in typography - yurn
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/08/03/the-font-of-poetry-the-poetry-of-font/

======
beerbajay
Ugh, basic factual errors... The elements of typographic style first came out
in 1992, not 2004.

